

Anyone that uses HN Blacklist (Toolkit) GM script, please upgrade! - Xichekolas

The way the script was written, using the splitview feature will inadvertantly click the new 'flag' link instead of loading the comments page. (Since the comments link is no longer the lastChild of it's containing td element.)<p>This is now fixed, so please upgrade to avoid inadvertent flagging!<p>http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/25039<p>(Sorry for the bug, but it's always a risk with GM scripts that the target site changes its structure.)
======
nirmal
If anyone is still using my splitview tool:
<http://www.nirmalpatel.com#hnsplitview> I've fixed it as well.

------
kirubakaran
Hey Andrew, can you please add a "Hide 'flag' link" option in your GM script?

(we can reduce clutter when we don't need to see this)

